# 2001 530 Phone Wiring HELP



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi,

I need some help. Eveything out there on wiring go to =< 2000 models.

I have a 2001 530. I want to use the speaker and the mic. When I send a signal to the connections on the db25 in the trunk I do not get any sound. Event if I ground the connection so that radio display says phone.

From what I have been told so far is >= 2001 years The speaker for the phone has changed. On years before 2001 it used to be a connection on the left front speaker. But I can not find any material on 2001 and up.

Does anyone know how I can hook up my phone to these connections and get it to work. Someone please give me some elp!!!

Thanks AL:dunno:


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

altempera said:


> *Hi,
> 
> I need some help. Eveything out there on wiring go to =< 2000 models.
> 
> ...


http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/cellphonepinout/cell rj45pinout.htm

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/phonewiring/PhoneWiring.htm


----------



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the links. I have already checked them out and andrew and I have talked. The problems is I know where the pinouts are on the DB25 but it seems that 2001 and up changed the speaker setup.

I have been unable to figureout where the speaker wires terminate and to get sound. IT was mentioned that 2001 and up might route the phone speaker connection through the stero somewhere. Anyone have a clue ?

Al


----------

